# Car Insurance Website



## Gulliver1 (3 Jun 2009)

Hi all,

Does anybody know if www.quoteme.ie are a reputable website? Just wondering so I know whether to go ahead with a motor insurance policy or not.

Thanks,


----------



## LDFerguson (4 Jun 2009)

The website is run by O'Callaghan Insurances in Dundalk, a long-established brokerage.  As a broker, they won't be insuring your car - they will be placing the insurance with an insurance company.  You should find out who the insurance company is and whether anyone on AAM has experience of the insurance company, as they will ultimately be the ones paying a claim if it occurs.


----------

